

30% of People Have Never Backed Up; Let's Change That - Baustin213
http://www.r1soft.com/blog/30-percent-of-people-have-never-backed-up-lets-change-that

======
deitcher
Not that I am in love with "World Backup Day," but I think it is worth
starting the conversation why people do not back up?

Personally, I am surprised Microsoft or Apple has not bought out CrashPlan or
Mozy (from EMC) or Carbonite and made it standard on their platform. Apple
especially, since it already has recurring services it charges for.

Come to think of it, great concept for my next article. But I wanted the
discussion.

